# Hi from Portland, OR



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey there I'm Vincent. I found an adult female M. religiosa in the yard a few weeks ago, and decided to bring her in before the cold kills everything... Man, I had no idea how cool and interactive she would be! I don't know if it was from a garden center or what, but they're rare around here so I doubt she's mated. I've already decided I'll be getting more, knowing this one may not live much longer  I'm hooked now. I haven't had so much fun chasing bugs around since I was 10 lol! Glad I found this board.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 21, 2010)

welcome to the forum! These little critters are awesome!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Vincent, great to have you. Nice to see another member here in the Pacific Northwest. Boo Timbers!!! Go Sounders!!!

-Kevin


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome. If you found her in the wild chances are she is mated.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Vincent, is she fat? Then prob mated like Rick said!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 21, 2010)

As I've told others, welcome to the forum and the new addiction! They're so awesome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello from a native Portlander (actually, I'm just down the road, in Tualatin, these days). Rare to see one in the city limits, but they're crawlin' all over the outskirts. Dairy Queen in McMinville and out towards The Dalles are two prime locales.


----------



## novaz (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the forum

Try and get some of those OR Mantids to move to Seattle  

Royz


----------



## ismart (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone. About the mating- she's not very fat, and I've had her well fed for weeks with no laying. Peter, I'm a native here too, and actually grew up in Yamhill County. I'm right in the city now, out toward 82nd. Maybe my nephews in McMinnville can catch me a male!


----------



## MamaManda (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Vincent! I'm in Vancouver, and have found 4 mantises in a grass field across from our house during the past couple weeks without much searching. One of my female nymphs just had her final molt last night and is now adult. So cool to see!! I have 2 adult males - may be able to part with one if your nephews aren't successful....or find you one in our field.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 23, 2010)

Well hello MrsManda 

No luck here so far, I'm not sure if the boys have been out looking yet. I spent yesterday up in the Hoyt Arboretum searching myself, got lots of live food but no Mantis :-(

If your guys are religiosa I'd be happy to buy one!

Ms. Cassandra is fattening up quite nicely, and she'll never be able to eat all the food I have living here lol


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Still can't figure out pm from the phone :-/


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 26, 2010)

And I'm eating a grape, not giving you the bird


----------

